# The Gimp - Pfade zeichnen



## stain (22. März 2007)

Halli Hallo!

Ich bin in Sachen Gimp noch ein ziemlicher Anfänger.
Deshalb bitte nicht lachen. 

Also ich weiß nicht genau wie man beim Programm The Gimp die Pfade zeichen soll. Ich schaffe immer nur einen Bogen aber nie eine richtige Kurve, die z.B. einer Linie auf einem Bild folgt.

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir erklähren wie ich vorgehen muss.


----------



## akrite (23. März 2007)

Moin, zum Pfadezeichnen nimm besser InkScape anstatt Gimp, dann bist Du auch gleich bei der richtigen Programmart = Vektorgrafikprogramme anstatt Bildbearbeitungsprogramme.


----------



## stain (23. März 2007)

Wow, also anscheinend kann man damit auch richtig tolle Bilder machen...
Danke vielmals!


----------

